# Überlebt Forellenbesatz in der Natur?



## Bankside Dreamer (18. August 2021)

Es kann aber nicht zufällig sein, dass der im Raum stehende Elefant einmal mehr nicht benannt werden soll? Also dass es etwa das gebietsweise sehr hohen Aufkommen von gewissen schwarzen Vögeln ist oder aber die Verbauung unserer Gewässer, die den Fischbeständen zunehmend Probleme bereiten?

Bezüglich des geplanten Fischvergrämungstrainings würde ich eine aktive Teilnahme sämtlicher bundesdeutscher Kormoran-Manager sehr begrüßen.
Bevor sich alle hockenderweise an den Gewässerrand begeben ist folgendes Utensil an die Teilnehmer auszugeben:





Quelle: https://www.fip-materialien.de/images/product_images/popup_images/596_1.jpg

Diese Art von Training passte auch super zu der Infantilisierung der Lösungsansätze gewisser Expert*Innen,
mit denen man sich zunehmend auf vielen Gebieten konfrontiert sieht.


----------



## crisis (18. August 2021)

Bin auch der Ansicht, dass wir Angler auch nicht im Entferntesten so viele Fische entnehmen wie Kormorane und Reiher. Wenn bei uns besetzt wird, informieren sich diese Vögel in Windeseile gegenseitig übers WWW darüber und leeren das Gewässer in wenigen Tagen. Oder, warte, bringe ich hier etwas durcheinander?


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. August 2021)

Ich finde, es sollte ein großes Trainingsinstitut gegründet werden .

Da können alle Kinder Fische der Welt drauf trainiert werden, dass die nur noch an meiner signalroten Angel anbeißen dürfen !

Als Übungsleiterin schlage ich Babs Kieckjewsky ( oder so? ) vor.

R.S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. August 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> In diem Versuch sollen die Fische durch Vögel-Attrappen vom Menschen entwöhnt werden


Ach du grüne Neune.
Man stelle sich das maL GENAUER VOR


----------



## Waidbruder (18. August 2021)

Sind diese Fische überhaupt in der Lage Nahrung zu erbeuten/jagen oder verhungern sie wenn man ihnen keine Pellets vors Maul wirft.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. August 2021)

Am beste gehen die alle in rippi s  Pokomonschule,
dann klappt das schon


----------



## rippi (18. August 2021)

Das wäre wirklich das beste. Was ist dein Lieblingspokemon des Typs "Wasser"?


----------



## fishhawk (18. August 2021)

Hallo,


Waidbruder schrieb:


> Sind diese Fische überhaupt in der Lage Nahrung zu erbeuten/jagen oder verhungern sie wenn man ihnen keine Pellets vors Maul wirft.


Hängt wohl von verschiedenen Kriterien ab.

Früher gab es bei uns im Mischwasser Herbstbesatz mit F2, die durften  ab 1. Mai des Folgejahres gefangen werden und waren dann i.d.R. schon auf Maß gewachsen.  Damals gab es bei uns aber auch noch z.B. Gammarus und Sprock in Mengen.

Mittlerweile wird wegen der schwarzen Vögel nur noch kurz vor Saisonbeginn  und  fangfähig besetzt.

Da sind im nächsten Jahr scheinbar nicht mehr viel vom Besatz übrig, hab ich mir sagen lassen.  

Eigene Erfahrungen kann ich da nicht  beisteuern, da mir diese Fischerei nicht zusagt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ach du grüne Neune.
> Man stelle sich das maL GENAUER VOR



Speziell in der Gegend um Augsburg herum.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. August 2021)

"In der Natur ist der Schatten am Beckenrand nicht der Mensch mit Futter, sondern *der Reiher*!"
_Gregor Schmidt (LfL Fischerei Bayern)_

Seltsamerweise wird das Wort _Kormoran_ im gesamten Artikel nicht ein einziges Mal erwähnt. Dafür scheint aber der Fischreiher für den Rückgang der heimischen Bachforellenpopulation als Schuldiger ausgemacht worden zu sein. Entspricht das denn der Realität vor Ort?


----------



## Lajos1 (18. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> "In der Natur ist der Schatten am Beckenrand nicht der Mensch mit Futter, sondern *der Reiher*!"
> _Gregor Schmidt (LfL Fischerei Bayern)_
> 
> Seltsamerweise wird das Wort _Kormoran_ im gesamten Artikel nicht ein einziges Mal erwähnt. Dafür scheint aber der Fischreiher für den Rückgang der heimischen Bachforellenpopulation als Schuldiger ausgemacht worden zu sein. Entspricht das denn der Realität vor Ort?


Hallo,

glaube ich jetzt so nicht. Den Reiher hatten wir ja schon immer, wenn gleich er schon zugenommen hat. Außerdem kann der Reiher nur an seichten Stellen im Gewässer fischen. Sein "Einsatzgebiet" ist deshalb stärker eingeschränkt als beim Kormoran, da es wesentlich mehr Gewässer/Gewässerteile mit guten Jagdmöglichkeiten für den Kormoran, als für den Reiher gibt.
Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die Zeit vor Jahrzehnten, als wir noch nennenswerte Äschenbestände in zwei von unseren Gewässern hatten. Die Reiher waren nie ein großes Problem, aber der Kormoran kam und die Äschen vergingen innerhalb von zwei/drei Jahren.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## kridkram (18. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die Zeit vor Jahrzehnten, als wir noch nennenswerte Äschenbestände in zwei von unseren Gewässern hatten. Die Reiher waren nie ein großes Problem, aber der Kormoran kam und die Äschen vergingen innerhalb von zwei/drei Jahren.


Ich fische auch schon 44 Jahre, auch auf Forellen. Genau die selbe Beobachtung hab ich bei uns gemacht. Im Winter 02/03 hat der Kormoran unsere Region massiv entdeckt, als das Jahr zu Ende war, waren die Fänge um 90 % zurück gegangen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (18. August 2021)

moin,

zur eingangs gestellten Frage: nein, sinnvoll ist das mit Sicherheit nicht. Es liegt in der Natur der Sache, dass nur ein sehr kleiner Teil der Nachkommen das fortpflanzungsfähige Alter erreicht. Das war so und das wird voraussichtlich noch sehr lange so bleiben. Da sind Trainigsmaßnahmen genauso fehl am Platz wie die hier wieder aufkeimende Kormoran- / Reiher- und andere Diskussion. 

Gruß


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> glaube ich jetzt so nicht. Den Reiher hatten wir ja schon immer, wenn gleich er schon zugenommen hat. Außerdem kann der Reiher nur an seichten Stellen im Gewässer fischen. Sein "Einsatzgebiet" ist deshalb stärker eingeschränkt als beim Kormoran, da es wesentlich mehr Gewässer/Gewässerteile mit guten Jagdmöglichkeiten für den Kormoran, als für den Reiher gibt.
> Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die Zeit vor Jahrzehnten, als wir noch nennenswerte Äschenbestände in zwei von unseren Gewässern hatten. Die Reiher waren nie ein großes Problem, aber der Kormoran kam und die Äschen vergingen innerhalb von zwei/drei Jahren.
> ...



Und wozu dann dieses Projekt und der Bericht darüber im Öffentlichen bzw. Bayerischen Rundfunk?
Kostet doch alles Geld.


----------



## fishhawk (18. August 2021)

Hallo,


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Kostet doch alles Geld.


Ist halt ein wissenschaftlicher  Versuch.  Wer nichts probiert, wird sich nicht weiterentwickeln.

Ich glaube es sind schon mehr Gelder für sinnlosere Vorhaben ausgegeben worden, die nichts mit Förderung der Fischerei zu tun hatten..


----------



## Taxidermist (18. August 2021)

Ich suche ab nächstes Frühjahr wieder einen Job, vielleicht sollte ich mich dort als "Forellenerschrecker" bewerben, könnte ich den ganzen Tag machen?

Jürgen


----------



## Floma (18. August 2021)

Wer Bachforellen besetzt, füttert zuallererst den Komoran. Die Vögel bekommen das Ruck-Zuck spitz und fangen in Gruppen solange ab, bis nur noch einzelne versprengte Forellen unterwegs sind. Die fängt man mitunter auch noch nach Monaten. 
Wenn man täglich an wechselnden Stellen 1-2 Forellen ins Wasser lässt und das über Wochen und Monate, würde man die Aufmerksamkeit der Komorane nicht provozieren, das ist aber natürlich praktisch unmöglich. 

Ich bin übrigens dafür, hier wirklich abzuwarten und nicht gezielt Kolonien und Gelege abzuräumen. Das verschiebt das Problem im besten Fall nur ein paar Jahre nach hinten. Wenn die Bedingungen stimmen, stellt sich der Bestand schnell wieder ein und eine Ausrottung quer über den Kontinent ist weder möglich noch in irgendeiner Weise zu vertreten, finde ich. Viel besser, wäre es doch, die Jahre/Jahrzehnte abzuwarten, die es braucht, bis sich Feinde fokussieren und ausbreiten. Damit hat man das Problem dauerhaft gelöst. Eine natürliche Balance.

Zurück zu den Forellen: Der Besatz ist auch ohne Komoran oft völlig daneben. Was da alles Forellenregion genannt wird, ist schon abenteuerlich. Am Ende dient das schlicht dazu, einen beliebten Speisefisch und besondere Angelmethoden anbieten zu können. Wenns schief geht, ist es vielleicht nicht das große Drama sondern eher ein Fingerzeig, was man besser machen kann.


----------



## Allround-Angler (18. August 2021)

Ich glaube, das Thema hatten wir schon mal so ähnlich.
Höchst interessant finde ich das.
Es gibt zwei Aufgaben für die Fische:
1. Nahrung finden
2. Fressfeinden ausweichen

1. Zwei Refos mit scharzen Steinen im Magen zeitlich stark versetzt gefangen im Fluß.
Sie fressen also Steine, die wie Pellets aussehen, sonst war nix im Magen.

2. Von einem Hecht angebissene Forellen gesehn, bw. eine gefangen im Baggersee.

In meinem Hausgewässer, kleiner Fluß werden seit fast 40 Jahren wenn, dann nur kleine (frisch gesetze) Forellen gefangen.
Es werden allerdings auch kaum welche besetzt.

Bin sehr gespannt auf das Ergebnis.

Warum ist es für die Züchter so schwer, die Forellen mit kleinen Fischen anzufüttern, dass sie wenigstens den Punkt 1. schaffen?


----------



## Taxidermist (18. August 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich suche ab nächstes Frühjahr wieder einen Job, vielleicht sollte ich mich dort als "Forellenerschrecker" bewerben, könnte ich den ganzen Tag machen?


Und ich bring noch einen Arbeitskollegen mit:






Jürgen


----------



## NaabMäx (18. August 2021)

Des wird nix aussagekräftiges ergeben, wenn das so alles ist.


----------



## Waidbruder (19. August 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Wer Bachforellen besetzt, füttert zuallererst den Komoran. Die Vögel bekommen das Ruck-Zuck spitz und fangen in Gruppen solange ab, bis nur noch einzelne versprengte Forellen unterwegs sind. Die fängt man mitunter auch noch nach Monaten.
> Wenn man täglich an wechselnden Stellen 1-2 Forellen ins Wasser lässt und das über Wochen und Monate, würde man die Aufmerksamkeit der Komorane nicht provozieren, das ist aber natürlich praktisch unmöglich.
> 
> Ich bin übrigens dafür, hier wirklich abzuwarten und nicht gezielt Kolonien und Gelege abzuräumen. Das verschiebt das Problem im besten Fall nur ein paar Jahre nach hinten. Wenn die Bedingungen stimmen, stellt sich der Bestand schnell wieder ein und eine Ausrottung quer über den Kontinent ist weder möglich noch in irgendeiner Weise zu vertreten, finde ich. Viel besser, wäre es doch, die Jahre/Jahrzehnte abzuwarten, die es braucht, bis sich Feinde fokussieren und ausbreiten. Damit hat man das Problem dauerhaft gelöst. Eine natürliche Balance.
> ...


Das klingt für mich als wäre die Lösung des Problems dann einfach nachts im Dunkeln besetzen... So einfach isses wohl auch nicht.


----------



## angler1996 (19. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> "In der Natur ist der Schatten am Beckenrand nicht der Mensch mit Futter, sondern *der Reiher*!"
> _Gregor Schmidt (LfL Fischerei Bayern)_
> 
> Seltsamerweise wird das Wort _Kormoran_ im gesamten Artikel nicht ein einziges Mal erwähnt. Dafür scheint aber der Fischreiher für den Rückgang der heimischen Bachforellenpopulation als Schuldiger ausgemacht worden zu sein. Entspricht das denn der Realität vor Ort?


Das war die Realität vor dem Wiederansiedlungsprogramm für Kormorane


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (19. August 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Zurück zu den Forellen: Der Besatz ist auch ohne Komoran oft völlig daneben. Was da alles Forellenregion genannt wird, ist schon abenteuerlich. Am Ende dient das schlicht dazu, einen beliebten Speisefisch und besondere Angelmethoden anbieten zu können.


Absolut richtig 
Wer Bafos in ungeeignete Gewässer aussetzt, sollte sich nicht über die Verluste beschweren. Die Anstrengungen der Angler sollten sich in allererster Linie auf die Wiederherstellung naturnaher Gewässer konzentrieren. Das funktioniert ebenso, wie eine maßvolle Bejagung von Predatoren, nur über politischen Druck.

Und mal nebenher, es gibt durchaus Züchter die ihre angefütterte Brut in Gräbensystemen im Freien auf die Anforderungen in freier Natur "vorbereiten". Es ist lediglich eine Frage des Geldes was man haben will. Der beschriebene "Versuch" ist also absolut nichts Neues.
 Zum Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen muß man nicht mehr viel sagen. Wer es macht, weiß das ein Teil schnell gefangen wird, ein Teil verhungert und der letzte Teil wird geschwächt flußabwärts vor die Hechtmäuler verdriftet.


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. August 2021)

Nö.......................


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. August 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich suche ab nächstes Frühjahr wieder einen Job, vielleicht sollte ich mich dort als "Forellenerschrecker" bewerben, könnte ich den ganzen Tag machen?
> 
> Jürgen


so hässlich bist Du also?


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. August 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Viel besser, wäre es doch, die Jahre/Jahrzehnte abzuwarten, die es braucht, bis sich Feinde fokussieren und ausbreiten. Damit hat man das Problem dauerhaft gelöst. Eine natürliche Balance.


Du meinst eher Jahrhunderte oder gar Jahrtausende.


----------



## Seele (19. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Absolut richtig
> Wer Bafos in ungeeignete Gewässer aussetzt, sollte sich nicht über die Verluste beschweren. Die Anstrengungen der Angler sollten sich in allererster Linie auf die Wiederherstellung naturnaher Gewässer konzentrieren. Das funktioniert ebenso, wie eine maßvolle Bejagung von Predatoren, nur über politischen Druck.
> 
> Und mal nebenher, es gibt durchaus Züchter die ihre angefütterte Brut in Gräbensystemen im Freien auf die Anforderungen in freier Natur "vorbereiten". Es ist lediglich eine Frage des Geldes was man haben will. Der beschriebene "Versuch" ist also absolut nichts Neues.
> Zum Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen muß man nicht mehr viel sagen. Wer es macht, weiß das ein Teil schnell gefangen wird, ein Teil verhungert und der letzte Teil wird geschwächt flußabwärts vor die Hechtmäuler verdriftet.


Klappt nicht, spätestens im zweiten Jahr ballern die Vögel alles raus was Flossen hat.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. August 2021)

Ob fangfähig, Setzling (trainiert oder nicht), Brut oder Eier. 
Solange das Gewässer regelmäßig von den Schwarzen Vögeln besucht wird ist alles für die Katz.
Das Einzig was etwas Abhilfe schafft, ist die Begrünung. wenn so viel Geäst und Gesträuch am und im Gewässer wächst, dass der Vogel nicht mehr landen
oder starten kann, werden einige Fische es überleben, Nur angeln ist dann auch nicht mehr möglich


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. August 2021)

Wenn die Grün*Innen erstmal das Bundesumweltminister*Innen stellen, dann werden sicherlich bald schon vegetarische Minks als eine Art Buddy oder Schülerlotse für die noch unbedarften Bachforellen eingesetzt. Das kommt dann auch der heimischen Vogelwelt zugute. 

Mal im Ernst, hier bringen scheinbar Angler aus der betroffenen oder einer ähnlichen Region das wohl tatsächliche Problem auf den Tisch, während der Öffentliche Rundfunk etwas von Fischreihern berichtet.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (19. August 2021)

Irgendwie scheint es hier große Verständnisprobleme zu geben.
A: es geht hier um Bachforellen, nicht um Zander, Hechte und schon gar nicht um Teichwirte (die ja indirekt Kormoranzüchter sind ).
B: die Ansichten über Bachforellengewässer scheinen sehr weit auseinander zu gehen
C: es ist super nervig wenn in einem Industrieland, wo sich 96% der Fließgewässer in einem ökologisch schlechten Zustand befinden, ständig Diskussionen über Kormorane oder sonstige Fischräuber geführt werden. Die können ganz legal bejagt werden, wenns nicht gemacht wird dann läuft was anderes schief.

Leider muß ich mich wiederholen, aber wer Bachforellen in einen 20m breiten, 3m tiefen begradigten Fluss ohne Einstände und Begrünung setzt, hat entweder keine Ahnung oder zuviel Geld.
Fischfressende Vögel, Otter oder whatever sind eine (kleine) Sache, die leicht reguliert werden könnte, regulierte, ausgebeutete und überdüngte Gewässer sind da eine ganz andere, und viel schwerer wiegende Kategorie. Viele hier zäumen das Pferd vom Schwanz her auf, wäre der menschliche Einfluß auf das Gleichgewicht in der Natur nicht so riesig, würde niemand von Kormoran und co. reden.


----------



## fishhawk (19. August 2021)

Hallo,



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint es hier große Verständnisprobleme zu geben.


Das vermute ich auch.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> wäre der menschliche Einfluß auf das Gleichgewicht in der Natur nicht so riesig, würde niemand von Kormoran und co. reden.


Ich weiß nicht genau wie groß  der menschliche Einfluss auf die Gewässer  im 19 Jahrhundert war, aber wenn da z.B. im Rhein noch ca. 85000 t Lachs gefangen wurden, vermutlich weniger stark als heutzutage.

Trotzdem soll m.W. schon damals die Ausbreitung des Kormorans ins Binnenland z.T. sogar mit der Armee bekämpft worden sein.

Kann gut sein, dass sie das Problem bei Hanjupp ganz gut im Griff haben.

Kann anderswo aber eben weniger gut laufen.

An der Weißen Elster in Gera sieht es m.W. etwas anders aus.

Auch Prof. Jepsen hat in dänischen Auen einige interessante Studien durchgeführt.

Ob Kormorane vergrämt werden dürfen oder nicht, hängt auch von verschieden Faktoren ab, ebenso wie der Einfluss der schwarzen Vögel auf den Salmonidenbestand.  Pauschalieren lässt sich da wohl nichts.


----------



## Gert-Show (19. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> C: es ist super nervig wenn in einem Industrieland, wo sich 96% der Fließgewässer in einem ökologisch schlechten Zustand befinden, ständig Diskussionen über Kormorane oder sonstige Fischräuber geführt werden. Die können ganz legal bejagt werden, wenns nicht gemacht wird dann läuft was anderes schief.


Klar können die "ganz legal" bejagt werden, aber:
1. welcher Jäger macht das bei
2. den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen? Google einfach mal "Kormoran" und "Jagdrecht" und du wirst sehen, das scheint noch komplizierter als das (landesspezifische) Fischerreirecht.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (19. August 2021)

Gert-Show : muß ich nicht googeln, ich hab den Jagdschein seit 23 Jahren und das Jagdrecht würde ich fast als sowas wie mein Steckenpferd bezeichnen.

Hab mich bzgl. Kormoran auch schon genügend in diversen Threads geäußert und habe dieses dauernde Geheule einfach satt. Die Menschlein checken einfach nicht, das Räuber und Beute immer in einem gewissen Verhältnis zueinander stehen. D.h. schlicht und einfach erst einmal, wo viele Kormorane sind, gibt es auch viel Fisch, von Luft und Liebe können sie nämlich nicht leben...

btw. wir hatten hier nur einmal im Winter Kormo-Probleme, da war in der Fischzucht ca. 20km entfernt alles zugefroren und logo, wo sie tauchen konnten haben sie die Äschen alle platt gemacht. Bei Bafos oder Döbeln sah das ganz anders aus, die haben ein Fluchtverhalten, das sie meistens rettet, die Äschen haben das hingegen nicht.
Und lieber Gert-Show , der Anreiz dieser Plage Herr zu werden, waren lumpige 5 Euro pro abgeliefertem Beinpaar. Von nix kommt halt auch nix...


----------



## Gert-Show (19. August 2021)

Ich wollte dir keine Kompetenz absprechen. Von den 5 Euro pro Kopf habe ich auch gehört. Was kostet eigentlich eine Patrone?

Und das die Natur immer einen Weg (=Gleichgewicht) findet, ist meine Philisophie.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (19. August 2021)

Bei uns wurden die Kormos überwiegend mit 222. und 223. Remington bejagt weil viele sowas eh fürn Fuchs benutzen. Kostete ca. 1 Eu damals, heute so 1,50 Eu.
Kommt man nah genug ran, reicht aber auch herkömmliche KK. Die sind noch deutlich günstiger. Um die Munition gehts aber nur am Rande. Wie du schon erwähntest, gibt es diverse gesetzl. Vorgaben die eingehalten werden müssen. Deshalb muß man erstmal herumfahren um sich eine Strategie zurecht zu legen, wo, wie, wann, muss ich mir einen Sitz oder Sichtschutz bauen, wo hab ich Kugelfang usw.  Das finanzielle Vergütung ist eher so ne Art Spritgeld und Aufwandsentschädigung.


----------



## Floma (19. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Bei uns wurden die Kormos überwiegend mit 222. und 223. Remington bejagt weil viele sowas eh fürn Fuchs benutzen. Kostete ca. 1 Eu damals, heute so 1,50 Eu.
> Kommt man nah genug ran, reicht aber auch herkömmliche KK. Die sind noch deutlich günstiger. Um die Munition gehts aber nur am Rande. Wie du schon erwähntest, gibt es diverse gesetzl. Vorgaben die eingehalten werden müssen. Deshalb muß man erstmal herumfahren um sich eine Strategie zurecht zu legen, wo, wie, wann, muss ich mir einen Sitz oder Sichtschutz bauen, wo hab ich Kugelfang usw.  Das finanzielle Vergütung ist eher so ne Art Spritgeld und Aufwandsentschädigung.


Lassen sich Komorane dann zumindest noch ordentlich verwerten? Dann wäre der 5er ja nur der Bonus zum vermarktbaren Fleisch. "Mein" Jäger, Scheschark, hat zwar auch mal Ente oder Fasan, Komoran ist mir da aber noch nicht begegnet.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (19. August 2021)

Nee, die schmecken echt besch...
Ein Mal probiert, brauch ich nicht mehr. So zwischen fettig ölig bis ranzig. Meine Mutter kann eigentlich super Gänse, Enten und son Kram und machte sich wirklich viel Arbeit, aber keiner wollte Nachschlag nach dem probieren .
Es gibt hier ein Sägewerk mit der Erlaubnis zur Tierkörperverbrennung, da sind die meisten wohl gelandet weil der auch das Registrieren fürs LA machen durfte.
Watschelfüße im Briefumschlag ans LA schicken wäre ja auch zu blöd gewesen  .


----------



## thanatos (20. August 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und ich bring noch einen Arbeitskollegen mit:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382844
> 
> ...


Selbst gemacht ?? super !!!!


----------



## thanatos (20. August 2021)

Meiner Meinung nach werden die Fische zu alt in die Gewässer gesetzt .
Liegt m.M. an der Splittung der Abschnitte , wer gönnt schon seinem Nachbarn was ?
Brütlinge in der Laichregion ausgebracht - alles andere regelt die Natur .
Fangfähige Fische sind was für Put &Takes und um da schnell Fangerfolg zu haben 
hat man ja das Tremarella - Gelumpe erfunden .
Besatz und Renaturierung sind nun mal zwei verschiedene Schuhe .


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> wer Bachforellen in einen 20m breiten, 3m tiefen begradigten Fluss ohne Einstände und Begrünung setzt, hat entweder keine Ahnung oder zuviel Geld.


*meine Rede, das meinte ich mit "Begrünung"*

 wäre der menschliche Einfluß auf das Gleichgewicht in der Natur nicht so riesig, würde niemand von Kormoran und co. reden.

Hi*er machts Du dir es etwas zu einfach, wie erklärst Du dir, dass auch völlig naturbelassene, unbelastete Gewässer von dieser Plage heimgesucht werden?

Außerdem würde es bedeuten, dass der menschliche Eingriff in die Natur bis in die 80er Jahre gering waren, da ja bis dahin diese Plage nicht auftrat.*


----------



## Allround-Angler (21. März 2022)

So, habe heute mit einem Angelkollegen eine interessante Entdeckung gemacht.
Beide hatten wir noch nie kleine Fische oder Insektenlarven im Magen einer Satzforelle gefunden.
Mais oder Steine (!) dagegen schon.

Was habt Ihr schon im Magen von Satzforellen, Refos oder Bafos, gefunden?
Bin sehr gespannt auf Eure Erfahrungen!


----------



## Seele (21. März 2022)

Zigarettenstummel, Holz, Algen, Plastik, ...
Meistens aber nur Forellenteig oder gar nix.
Sie bemühen sich ja nicht mal um Futter. Meistens ziehen sie nur umher oder stehen an der Oberfläche.


----------



## Bilch (21. März 2022)

Habe davon schon im anderen Thread geschrieben, heuer zwei 50+ ReFos gefangen, beide wahrscheinlich schon paar Jahre im Wasser, bei der ersten eine Mühlkoppe, bei der Zweiten eine unfassbare Menge an Insekten und Schnecken.

Bei den frisch besetzten aber so wie Seele schreibt, meistens gar nicht, sonst aber Algen, Holz usw. Wenn ich solche Forellen fange, frage ich mich, warum sie dann überhaupt den Köder genommen haben; bzw. wenn sie in der Lage sind einen Köder zu schnappen, warum haben sie sich nichts anderes geschnappt.

Aber die oberen zwei beweisen, dass einige es trotzdem schaffen in freier Wildbahn zu überleben und groß zu werden


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Aber die oberen zwei beweisen, dass einige es trotzdem schaffen in freier Wildbahn zu überleben und groß zu werden



Solche Kaliber gehen dann meist auch richtig ab - da kann wirklich vom kämpfenden Fisch gesprochen werden. Inklusive Springen.

Im Vergleich zu einer lange eingewöhnten, jagdgewohnten Fett-Refo mit wiedererwachten Instinkten ist ein gleich großer Zander lächerlich lasch.

Mit am fiesesten - im Sinne von quasi unfangbar - können ganz vereinzelt überlebende Besatz-Refos in (kleineren Vereins-) Stillgewässern sein (z. B. einst extra fürs Osterfischen eingesetzt etc.):

Wenn die es schaffen, zwischen den meist vorhandenen Raubfischen und dem oft hohen Angeldruck über längere bis lange Zeit als Einzelgänger durchzukommen, sind die buchstäblich mit allen Wassern gewaschen (für mich eine der vorsichtigsten Sorten Fisch überhaupt) - da ist nix (mehr) mit Degeneration durch Zucht, ganz im Gegenteil.

Extrem selten, IMO nicht gezielt beangelbar und bei Zufallsfang dann wirklich etwas ganz Besonderes.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. März 2022)

Von normalen Beatz-Regenforellen überlebt der Großteil keine zwei Monate und nur ein verschwindend geringer Anteil das Jahr. Eigentlich möchte man dass gerade diese Fische im Gewässer nichts anderes als Angelköder fressen. Die Fische sterben viel schneller weg, als sie Gewicht zulegen können und dadurch nimmt die Masse an Fisch ab dem Besatzzeitpunkt kontinuierlich ab. Im Idealfall besetzt man zum Beispiel 100 Forellen nur Stunden vor der Eröffnung und drei Tage später sind davon 80 oder 90 gefangen. Eine Ruhezeit nach Besatz oder besetzen während der Schonzeit hört sich zwar anständig an, ist bei Küchenfischen aber Unsinn, da mir in der Zeit locker die Hälfte der Fische gefressen oder abwandern kann. Ökologisch und ökonomisch ist bei Maß-Besatzfischen eine möglichst kurze Verweildauer im Gewässer erstrebenswert.


----------



## Rheinangler (22. März 2022)

Ich kennen einen See, wo vor Jahren regelmäßig Forellen eingesetzt wurden - vom Besitzer,  bewusst als leicht zu fangender Entnahmefisch, damit die Angler sich nicht an den "feinen" Raubfischen vergreifen. Tatsächlich war es immer in der unmittelbaren Zeit nach dem Besatz auch so, dass die Forellen leicht zu fangen waren und die Anzahl auch schnell abnahm. Ganz weggefangen hat man die aber nie und die Fische welche dem ersten Fangrausch entgangen waren, hatten sich innerhalb weniger Monate zu richtigen Räubern entwickelt, die alles andere als leicht zu fangen waren. Da der Besitzer aber einen Vorliebe für Raubfische aller Art und in allen Größen hat, die er zudem in völlig unkontrollierter Zahl frei nach Schnauze in sein Gewässer geschmissen hat, konnte sich nie ein langjähriger Bestand der Forellen halten. Irgendwann war auch die letzte Forelle (vermutlich...?) wieder raus gefressen oder gefangen. Fakt ist aber, dass aus "blöden" Satzforellen durchaus überlebensfähige "wilde" Forellen werden können. 
Jahre nach dem Erstbesatz (der auch der einzige Besatz dieser Art blieb) konnte mein Sohn eine fette, gut abgewachsene Seeforelle auf Blinker fangen. Das kam immer noch mal vor - es blieben aber mangels Nachbesatz und Vermehrungfähigkeit nur noch Einzelfänge..


----------



## fishhawk (22. März 2022)

Hallo,


Laichzeit schrieb:


> ist bei Maß-Besatzfischen eine möglichst kurze Verweildauer im Gewässer erstrebenswert.


Bei P&T steht ja das T im Vordergrund, also absolut nachvollziehbar.

So lange es im Gewässer noch einen "Wildbestand" gibt, auch ökologisch sinnvoll, die möglichst schnell wieder rauszufangen.

Gibt aber Bundesländer, wo bei maßigen Fischen Besatzsperren von mehreren Wochen vorgeschrieben sind.

Ob das nun wirklich sinnvoll ist, kann man je nach Situation unterschiedlich beurteilen.

Mich selber tangiert das nicht mehr, da ich unsere Salmonidenstrecke nicht mehr beangle, seit der Verein auf P&T umgestellt hat.

Der Großteil der Mitglieder scharrt aber schon nervös mit den Hufen, wenn es dann "Feuer frei" heißt.



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> die buchstäblich mit allen Wassern gewaschen


Hab ich vor gut 20 jahren mal auf dem Balkan erlebt.  Da ging ein kleiner Bach durchs Dorf und mündete etwas unterhalb in die Fliegenstrecke.
Wenn da Brotreste angetrieben kamen, stiegen plötzlich ReBo so von 50  bis über 70cm nach den Brotstückchen.

Trockenfliegen,Nymphen, Streamer etc. konnten die nicht aus der Reserve locken.

Diverse Brotfliegen würden auch verschmäht.  

Mein Kumpel hat dann ein Stück echtes Brot auf den Haken und sofort ne 67er gefangen.

Eine einzige meiner Brotfliegen wurde dann auch ganz selten mal genommen, aber nur genau diese eine und nur bei speziellem Sonnenstand und wenn sie ein bestimmte Eintauchtiefe hatte.. Steuern ließ sich das nicht.  Den Nachbau wollte auch niemand haben.

Das waren aber keine Wildfische, sondern kamen ursprünglich mal als ganz normale, nicht vermehrungsfähige Satzrainbows in den Fluss, damit die Touristen auch was fingen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. März 2022)

Forelle auf Brot - die ganz hohe Kunst ...


----------



## fishhawk (22. März 2022)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Forelle auf Brot - die ganz hohe Kunst ...


Ich sehe Angeln nicht als Kunst an, deshalb hab ich mit ner Brotfliege auch keine Hemmungen.

War dort auch legal, solange mit Fliegengerät angeboten und kein echtes Brot.

Muss jeder selber wissen, was seinem Naturell entspricht.

Ich z.B. halte nichts von Spinnfischen mit Drillingen, vor allem nicht wenn es gleich mehrere sind und auch noch Widerhaken dran sind.

Aber wenn es erlaubt ist,  soll es jeder machen, der möchte.

Soll jeder nach seiner Facon glücklich werden.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. März 2022)

War Spass ! 




R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (22. März 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> War Spass !


Trotzdem erstaunlich, wie selektiv diese ehemaligen Pelletbomber werden können.

Auch ganz normal am Grund stehend, haben solche Fische manchmal den Inhalt meiner Nymphenschachtel komplett verweigert.

Dann kommt ein Einheimischer, hängt das richtige Muster ran und fängt wie bekloppt.

Wenn der dumme Touri dessen Muster dann auch wirklich ganz  exakt nachgebunden hatte, hat es auch bei ihm gerappelt.

War aber keine Garantie, dass das dann die nächsten Tage auch noch so war.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. März 2022)

Moin,

die sind sogar bei starkem Angeldruck am bspw. Vereins-Baggersee nach paar Tagen relativ "schlau".

Am ersten Tag beißen sie wie bekloppt auf Spinnköder , 1,2 Tage später wird nur noch angestupst , was sich als immer wiederkehrende Schläge in der Spinnrute zeigte.

Im glasklaren Wasser dann gesehen - eine ganze Traube guter Fische hinter dem Spinner - meterweit gefolgt und immer nur ganz knappes draufgehen "Testschnappen" und häufiges abdrehen.

Nach paar Tagen keine Bisse mehr auf Blech , kaum noch auf helle Köder , inkl. "Bienemade".

Den absoluten Topköder dann behalte ich mal für mich



Fische lernen dazu - wer sich genau anpasst und anders fischt als die kollegen, fängt noch den ein oder anderen Nachzügler.


Absolut geniale Sport und Speisefische , die Forellen


----------



## Lajos1 (22. März 2022)

Hallo,

selbstverständlich überlebt der Forellenbesatz in der Natur, soweit er nicht herausgefangen wird. Wir besetzen in Fließgewässern sowieso nur Bachforellen und da kann man auch ein halbes Jahr nach dem Besatz noch welche fangen und ab und zu überstehen die auch mal ein paar Jahre, wie immer wieder mal der Fang von 60er Forellen beweist. Mag ja sein, dass ein kleiner Teil der Zuchtforellen da den Umstieg in ein Naturgewässer nicht verkraftet, aber dass es da zu Massenausfällen wegen Nichtanpassung gekommen wäre habe ich in 60 Jahren noch nicht bemerkt.
Zu dem starken Andrang auf Forellengewässer nach Beendigung der Schonzeit, sicher ist das mitunter schon krass aber man muss auch die Angler verstehen, welche halt auch mal eine Forellen fangen wollen. Die meisten Forellengewässer bei uns kann man da ja auch nicht mit den gepflegten und auch entsprechend teuren Gewässern in Österreich oder Slowenien vergleichen; eingeschränkter Zugang und Tagespreise für die man in Norddeutschland ohne weiteres eine Jahreskarte bekommt. Hinzu kommt, dass es in vielen Gegenden, von der Topographie her, bei uns halt nicht gerade gut aussieht mit Forellengewässern.
Da fällt mir gerade noch die Gmundner Traun ein, dort fängt man meist auch nur (irgendwann) besetzte Regenbogenforellen. Mitunter zwar in guten Größen, aber eigentlich auch Besatzfische.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bilch (22. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hab ich vor gut 20 jahren mal auf dem Balkan erlebt.  Da ging ein kleiner Bach durchs Dorf und mündete etwas unterhalb in die Fliegenstrecke.


Wo genau warst Du denn?


----------



## fishhawk (22. März 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Mitunter zwar in guten Größen, aber eigentlich auch Besatzfische.


Als ich dort noch geangelt habe, waren die ReBos tatsächlich deutlich in der Überzahl.  Seeforelle oder Bachforelle hab ich deutlich weniger gefangen.

Aber eigentlich fuhr ich wegen der Äschen hin.  Die konnte man an bestimmten Stellen ganz gezielt beangeln.  



Bilch schrieb:


> Wo genau warst Du denn?


Das war an der Una in Bosnien.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Als ich dort noch geangelt habe, waren die ReBos tatsächlich deutlich in der Überzahl.  Seeforelle oder Bachforelle hab ich deutlich weniger gefangen.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

wegen der Äschen und auch der aufsteigenden Seeforellen, dort Laxl genannt, hatte sie ja auch ihren Nimbus. Als das mit den Äschen weniger wurde, hat man den Fluss halt mit Regenbogenforellen aufgepeppt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bilch (22. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Das war an der Una in Bosnien.


 die Una ist auch für gutes Huchenangeln bekannt.


----------



## Mescalero (22. März 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Zu dem starken Andrang auf Forellengewässer nach Beendigung der Schonzeit, sicher ist das mitunter schon krass aber man muss auch die Angler verstehen, welche halt auch mal eine Forellen fangen wollen.


Das sehe ich nicht so. Forellen gehören m.E. in Gewässer, die den Fischen die Bedingungen bieten, die sie brauchen. Wenn es solche Gewässer in der Gegend nicht gibt, muss ich als Angler eben woanders hinfahren. Ich kann doch auch keine Heringe in meiner Gegend angeln und lebe noch. Das Wohlergehen der Fische sollte oberste Priorität haben, nicht das der Angler.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. März 2022)

Auf unserer Flußstrecke von knapp 2km werden jedes Jahr nur Bach- als Satzforellen besetzt, von denen an gut und schnell erreichbaren Gewässerabschnitten die meisten weggefangen werden. 

Der Rest sammelt weiter Erfahrungen und zieht in einmündende Bäche und weiter stomauf,  um dort Gründlinge, Elritzen und andere Kleinfische zu jagen und zu fressen. 
Die Forellen werden mit zunehmenden Alter erfahrener und größer, werden aber nicht laichen, weil der Flußgrund meist sandig und schlammig ist. 

Eine "vorprogrammierung" von Forellen auf die Zeit nach dem Besatz kann nur dann erfolgreich sein, wenn sie in ihrem Zuchtgewässer Futterfische haben, nach denen sie jagen können. 
Solche Maßnahmen wären zwar sehr lobenswert, verteuern aber auch die Besatzforellen und der Besatz fällt evtl. geringer aus. 
Auch Bachsaiblinge wurden besetzt, komisch ist aber, daß man nie etwas von Fängen hört...


----------



## jkc (22. März 2022)

Moin, was spricht dagegen Forellenbrut zu besetzen und damit die Zeit in der Zucht möglichst kurz zu halten und die "Programmierung" auf Räubervermeidungsverhalten etc. durch natürliche Auslese gleich im Gewässer vorzunehmen?


----------



## Seele (22. März 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, was spricht dagegen Forellenbrut zu besetzen und damit die Zeit in der Zucht möglichst kurz zu halten und die "Programmierung" auf Räubervermeidungsverhalten etc. durch natürliche Auslese vorzunehmen?


Nichts, so passt das einwandfrei, weil um Besatz kommt man nicht drum rum.


----------



## fishhawk (22. März 2022)

Hallo,


Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Auch Bachsaiblinge wurden besetzt, komisch ist aber, daß man nie etwas von Fängen hört...


In der Tat.

An der Radovna in Slowenien hieß es damals:  "Saibling *immer* hungrig."



jkc schrieb:


> was spricht dagegen Forellenbrut zu besetzen


Ich war  jahrelang im Team, das bei uns die Brutboxen ausgebracht und betreut hat.
Besetzt wurde zusätzlich F1 und auch kleinere Mengen F2.

So  ab Mitte/Ende der 90er war da aber im Frühjahr plötzlich kaum noch was von übrig.

Mit Brutboxen arbeiten sie immer noch als Vorzeigeprojekt.

Ansonsten dann halt massiver P&T-Besatz mit Bachforellen.

Ich hab mich da längst ausgeklinkt.

Wobei diese Herangehensweise angesichts der aktuellen Mitgliederstruktur  durchaus auch Vorteile hat.  Verangelte untermaßige Forellen wird man wohl keine mehr finden.


----------



## Niklas32 (22. März 2022)

Ich frage mich was an euren Gewässern anders ist als an dem, an welchem ich aufgewachsen bin (Bode im Harz). Dort werden meines Wissens nach nur Fische in Fanggröße besetzt. Eine natürliche Reproduktion von Bachforellen gibt es. Trotzdem werden dort nahezu nur Fische bis Ende 30 gefangen. Eine 40er ist schon eine Seltenheit und vom Fang von 50+ Fischen hört man nur noch Geschichten. 

Die zahlreichen untermaßigen Fische sind dafür eine regelrechte Plage  

Daher würde ich sagen, dass die ganzen Besatzfische in der Bode nicht überleben bzw. relativ zeitnah gefangen werden. 

Ich frage mich aber auch, wo genau der Unterschied zu anderen Gewässer liegt. Wird bei uns einfach mehr entnommen oder ist der Angeldruck generell höher? Hier im Forum hört und sieht man ja immer wieder zahlreiche Berichte von sehr guten Fischen.


----------



## fishhawk (22. März 2022)

Hallo,


Bilch schrieb:


> die Una ist auch für gutes Huchenangeln bekannt.


Weiter stromab auf alle Fälle.

Wobei es in der Una auch Bachforellen gab, die das bayerische Schonmaß für  Huchen erfüllen würden.  Zumindest in den bewachten Bereichen.


Niklas32 schrieb:


> Bode im Harz


Harz ist m.W. ein Mittelgebirge.

Da dürften schon andere Umweltbedingungen herrschen als bei uns in Mittelfranken.

Wie es bei den anderen Boardies an den Gewässern aussieht, müssen die selber erzählen.



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Dort werden meines Wissens nach nur Fische in Fanggröße besetzt.





Niklas32 schrieb:


> Die zahlreichen untermaßigen Fische sind dafür eine regelrechte Plage



Versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz. Schrumpfen die etwa nach dem Besatz?


----------



## Niklas32 (22. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz. Schrumpfen die etwa nach dem Besatz?


Nein. Habe doch geschrieben, dass es eine natürliche Fortpflanzung von Bachforellen gibt.


----------



## Waidbruder (22. März 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was an euren Gewässern anders ist als an dem, an welchem ich aufgewachsen bin (Bode im Harz). Dort werden meines Wissens nach nur Fische in Fanggröße besetzt. Eine natürliche Reproduktion von Bachforellen gibt es. Trotzdem werden dort nahezu nur Fische bis Ende 30 gefangen. Eine 40er ist schon eine Seltenheit und vom Fang von 50+ Fischen hört man nur noch Geschichten.
> 
> Die zahlreichen untermaßigen Fische sind dafür eine regelrechte Plage
> 
> ...


Ich war früher ein paar mal an der Bode. Die wirklich "guten" Fische waren fast ausnahmslos Regenbogner auf Höhe der Fischzucht. An einem Tag kam mir jedoch ein Angler mit seinem Fang entgegen. Er hielt mir eine Bachforellle von geschätzt 70 cm entgegen. Ich konnte einfach nicht glauben, dass dieser Fisch zu solcher Grösse in der Bode abwachsen konnte.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so. Forellen gehören m.E. in Gewässer, die den Fischen die Bedingungen bieten, die sie brauchen. Wenn es solche Gewässer in der Gegend nicht gibt, muss ich als Angler eben woanders hinfahren. Ich kann doch auch keine Heringe in meiner Gegend angeln und lebe noch. Das Wohlergehen der Fische sollte oberste Priorität haben, nicht das der Angler.


Hallo, 

das ist sowieso klar, aber auch unsere ausgewiesenen Salmonidengewässer sind, trotz selbsterhaltenden Bachforellenbestand nicht mit entsprechenden Gewässern in Österreich oder Slowenien vergleichbar, wo ich zweimal das Jahr hinfahre. Da liegen Welten dazwischen.
Wären die genau so gut, bräuchte ich ja nicht woanders hinfahren.
Bei Hechten haben wir Spitzengewässer, weshalb ich um da wirklich gut zu fangen nirgends anders hinfahren muss und dies auch nicht tue.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (27. März 2022)

Hallo,




Niklas32 schrieb:


> Dort werden meines Wissens nach nur Fische in Fanggröße besetzt. Eine natürliche Reproduktion von Bachforellen gibt es. Trotzdem werden dort nahezu nur Fische bis Ende 30 gefangen. Eine 40er ist schon eine Seltenheit und vom Fang von 50+ Fischen hört man nur noch Geschichten.
> 
> Die zahlreichen untermaßigen Fische sind dafür eine regelrechte Plage


Sorry, hatte da bei  Reproduktion wohl  ein "nicht" mitgelesen, obwohl nicht vorhanden .

Wenn die Wildfische schon nicht besonders gut abwachsen, warum sollten das dann die Besatzfische tun?

Entweder limitieren die Umweltbedingungen das Wachstum oder der Entnahmedruck ist zu stark oder eine Kombination von beiden. 



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Bei Hechten haben wir Spitzengewässer, weshalb ich um da wirklich gut zu fangen nirgends anders hinfahren muss und dies auch nicht tue.


"Spitzengewässer" ist zwar ne individuelle Einschätzung, aber wenn Du zufrieden bist, ist alles gut.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> "Spitzengewässer" ist zwar ne individuelle Einschätzung, aber wenn Du zufrieden bist, ist alles gut.


Hallo,

sicher ist das auch individuell und noch vor so 12 Jahren hätte ich auch nur "gute Hechtgewässer" gesagt. Ich war ja da auch nur so nebenbei etwas auf Hechte unterwegs, hauptsächlich war ich Fliegenfischer auf Salmoniden. Aber seit mein Sohn sich seit Ende seines Studiums rein auf Hechte spezialisiert hat und da auch sehr erfolgreich ist, habe ich erst richtig gesehen, welchen großartigen Hechtbestand wir in den meisten Gewässern haben, in Anzahl und auch in Größe.
Seitdem habe ich das Hechtfischen etwas ausgeweitet und das mit gutem Erfolg, ebenfalls in Menge und Größe.
Sicher ist die Bezeichnung "Spitzengewässer" subjektiv. Wenn ich meine Hechttage im letzten Jahr im Nachhinein betrachte, komme ich nur auf zwei, an denen ich keinen Hecht gefangen habe. Zwei von gut 20 Tagen, wobei Hechte von unter 60cm hier nicht gezählt werden.
Zu den Fangerfolgen meines Sohnes schreibe ich da mal nichts, da das mir sowieso kaum jemand glauben würde. Nur soviel; an seinen Angeltagen war er nur einmal Schneider.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (27. März 2022)

Hallo,

alles gut Lajos.  Wichtig ist, dass man zufrieden ist.

Das scheint bei Niklas32 an der Bode nicht der Fall zu sein.

Woran das nun liegen könnte, bietet natürlich Raum für Spekulationen und lässt sich per Ferndiagnose sicher nicht klären.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> alles gut Lajos.  Wichtig ist, dass man zufrieden ist.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

na ja, die Bode wird vermutlich stark befischt und Forellen sind nun mal leichter zu fangen, als Hechte. Da würden vermutlich nur stärkere Ein- und Beschränkungen helfen. Dies ist auch ein Grund, warum es an unseren Forellenstrecken (Verein) keine Gästekarten gibt, auch nicht in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitgliedes.
Wenn ich da z.B. bei uns die  Strecken an Altmühl und die Wörnitz (Hecht), insgesamt so 23 Kilometer ansehe, trifft man andere Angler meist nur an den leicht zu erreichenden ca. 3 Kilometern an, auf den anderen 20 bin ich oft unterwegs, ohne überhaupt auf einen Angler zu treffen. Da muss man halt ein paar Kilometer laufen (beim Spinnfischen) und da sind die Angler heutzutage offensichtlich fauler als vor Jahrzehnten, Vor 40/50 Jahren traf man da schon ab und zu auf einen anderen Spinnfischer. Heutzutage äußerst selten. Wer aber bereit ist, da auch Strecke zu machen und auch mal bereit ist, einige Kilometer zu Fuß in Kauf zu nehmen, der wird selten Schneider bleiben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (27. März 2022)

Zum Hechteln könnte ich auch einiges beitragen, tue ich aber nicht, wüsste nicht was das mit dem Thema hier zu tun hätte?
Zu den Besatzforellen; weiter vorne schrieb jemand etwas, über mit Brot herangefütterte dicke Forellen.
Solche habe ich schon gesehen in der Elsenz, einem Bach im Kraichgau, wo es ausschlieslich Besatz-Forellen gibt, hauptsächlich Refos, aber auch ein paar Bachforellen, sowie auch Saiblinge.
Meine größte Bafo aus dem Bach war 58cm, Refos von 50cm gab es häufiger.
Die Sensation lauert aber an einer Brücke mitten in der Stadt Sinsheim, dort wird ziemlich viel Entchen gefüttert, wovon die Forellen natürlich auch ihren Anteil bekommen.




Quelle:





						Herzlich Willkommen Gasthaus Linde Sinsheim
					

Homepage des Gasthaus zur Linde in Sinsheim - Herzlich Willkommen



					gasthauslinde.info
				



Hier kann man im Vordergrund ein Stückchen vom Bach sehen.
Der Knaller ist aber die Holzbrücke etwa 100m Bach abwärts, dort konnte ich früher einen pensionierten Busfahrer beobachten, der täglich dort "seine" Forellen fütterte.
Ich habe dabei ein paar mal zugeschaut und mich traff fast der Schlag, da kamen drei dicke Refos aus ihren Einständen unterm Ufergebüsch hervor.
Fische von 70-80cm und sicher 5Kg Gewicht, mindestens!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (27. März 2022)

Hallo,


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Fische von 70-80cm



Bei uns im Vereinsgewässer werden nur BaFo gesetzt. Die größten Forellen werden auch dort  innerorts gefangen.

Besonders erfolgreich scheinen treibende Brotstückchen oder  Wurst an der Grundbleimontage in einem Wehrkasten zu sein.

Da ist aber weder die Location noch die Technik mein Ding.  Ein paar hartgesottenen Spezialisten macht das aber nichts aus.

Völlig klar, dass Fische in einem Gewässer mit solchen zusätzlichen Nahrungsgrundlagen ganz anders abwachsen, als in einem Gebirgsbach.

Von 70cm+ habe ich schon ein Bild gesehen, ansonsten ist aber auch dort meist bei Ende 60cm Schluss.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Da ist aber weder die Location noch die Technik mein Ding. Ein paar hartgesottenen Spezialisten macht das aber nichts aus.


Früher war diese Strecke Privat und entsprechend nur vor wenigen befischt, dass spielt bestimmt auch eine Rolle.
Auf dem vielleicht 200m langen Stück, welches mitten in der Stadt liegt, hatte damals der "Chef" ein Angelverbot ausgesprochen.
Auf diesem Stück lebten auch ein paar dicke Karpfen, weil es  ein paar tiefere Stellen dort gab, so 1,5m vielleicht.
Dann wurde die Strecke von einem Verein übernommen.
Und jeder kann sich denken wie es ausging, zuerst wurden die Karpfen herausgefangen, hab ich zufällig selbst gesehen.
(meine damalige Freundin hatte ein Haus direkt am Bach)
Ihr kennt alle den Typ, voll in Tarnklamotte, sonst regelmäßig im nahen Forellenpuff anzutreffen.
Am Samstag Morgen, verfolgt von einigen, ich sag jetzt mal Menschen mit migrationshintergrund, die mit Plastiktüten im Anschlag hinter ihm herliefen, und gleich alles in diesen Tüten einsackten, was der Held da aus dem Bach zog!
Völlig schmerzbefreit der Typ, so mitten in der Stadt!
Was aus den dicken Forellen geworden ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht?

Jürgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. März 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was aus den dicken Forellen geworden ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht?


was wohl?
Die landeten auch in der Plastiktüte


----------



## fishhawk (27. März 2022)

Hallo,


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dann wurde die Strecke von einem Verein übernommen.
> Und jeder kann sich denken wie es ausging


Wenn es in großer, für jeden der will,  einfach zugänglicher Verein war, dürfte der Fall klar sein.

Mein Kumpel hat die Möglichkeit ab und zu in einer wenig befischten und nachhaltig bewirtschaften Privatstrecke zu fischen.
Super Fischbestand, ausgewogene Alterspyramide und traumhafte Angelmöglichkeiten.  Er fischt dort nur Trockenfliege und fängt sogar besser als damals während seines Neuseelandurlaubs.

In den stromab gelegenen Vereinsstrecken sieht das dann aber wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Mescalero (27. März 2022)

Gestern habe ich einen Bericht über das Fliegenfischen in einem Osttiroler Bergbach gelesen. Ein ca. 8 km langes Stück inklusiver zweier kleiner Zuflüsse wird von einem Hotelier bewirtschaftet und es gibt Bafos und Saibling, ein paar Regenbögen und Äschen wohl auch. Es findet überhaupt kein Besatz statt! Dennoch scheint es einen sehr guten Fischbestand zu geben.

Die strikten Bedingungen zum Angeln machen es möglich: es werden nur sehr wenige Karten ausgegeben, ich meine es waren 4 Stück pro Tag. Die Saison ist eigentlich nur 5 Monate kurz, das Gebiet liegt 1800m hoch. Es darf kein Fisch entnommen werden, nur C&R. Barbless unf fly only ist eh klar.

Unter solchen Voraussetzungen ist es wohl möglich, eine sich selbst reproduzierende Population von Bachforellen, auch mit Saiblingen und Regenbogenforelle, zu erhalten. Mit Angeln sieht es dann halt ziemlich mau aus.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. März 2022)

EINEN Salmoniden im meinetwegen Küchenfenster entnehmen zu dürfen - das würde ich ja noch verstehen.

Aber gar keinen - reines C+R - in meinen Augen - ja - Schwach"Sinn".

Erinnert mich an den betuchten Voll-Snob , der hochexklusiv elitär den Tanz mit dem buntschillernden "Sportgerät" vollführt - zu horrendem Preis.

Überhaubt nicht meine ( Angel ) Welt - aber jeder Jeck is´ anders


----------



## fishhawk (27. März 2022)

Hallo,


Mescalero schrieb:


> Unter solchen Voraussetzungen ist es wohl möglich, eine sich selbst reproduzierende Population von Bachforellen, auch mit Saiblingen und Regenbogenforelle, zu erhalten. Mit Angeln sieht es dann halt ziemlich mau aus.


Ob das die Hotelgäste auch so sehen?

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass da welche extra deswegen anreisen.


----------



## thanatos (27. März 2022)

ja zu Ostzonenzeiten war ich ein-zweimal im Jahr an der Bode zum Fliegenfischen - schlafen mußte ich 
im Auto und die Kneipenplätze waren vom FDGB reserviert also Spirituskocher hat schon dazu gehört 
das Mindestmaß für Regenbogenforellen war 22 cm - und die gab es in Massen mein Mindestmass
war 28 cm also hatte ich genug Zeit um meine drei Fische zu fangen . Man brauchte eine extra Salmoniden -
prüfung und die hatten die wenigsten , also hatte man sehr viel Ruhe und sehr wenig Mitangler .
Nach der deutschen Wiedervereinigung war ich nur noch ein mal da - jeder Depp konnte sich eine 
Angelkarte kaufen - der Angelverein wollte keine Regenbogenforellen mehr - nach zwei Stunden 
hab ich ein gepackt - zehn Bachforellen auf Trockenfliege unter 15 cm - war mir einfach zu fett 
dazu Begegnungen mit sechs Anglern - das waren für mich fünf zu viel . 
Ja ein schönes Zimmer mieten war kein Problem und auch Essengehen nicht - ist ja auch eine schöne 
Landschaft aber ich nun mal nicht der Wanderfreak -  wenn das Ziel kein Angelplatz ist .


----------



## fishhawk (27. März 2022)

Hallo,


thanatos schrieb:


> dazu Begegnungen mit sechs Anglern - das waren für mich fünf zu viel



Ich war mal einer Fliegenstrecke im Ausland.

Schöner Fluss, herrliche  Landschaft, tolle  Fische, aber  ziemlich heikel.

Nachdem ich immer wieder von fliegenfischenden Kollegen überholt wurde, war mir klar warum.

Das Gefühl Stellen zu befischen, die schon mehrmals am Tag "durchgenudelt" wurden, finde ich auch nicht so prickelnd.

Wenn unlimitiert Karten für die Gesamtstrecke ausgegeben werden, kann das natürlich schnell der Fall sein.

Im Internet-Zeitalter kann man jetzt zum Glück schon vorab etwas Recherche betreiben.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich einen Bericht über das Fliegenfischen in einem Osttiroler Bergbach gelesen. Ein ca. 8 km langes Stück inklusiver zweier kleiner Zuflüsse wird von einem Hotelier bewirtschaftet und es gibt Bafos und Saibling, ein paar Regenbögen und Äschen wohl auch. Es findet überhaupt kein Besatz statt! Dennoch scheint es einen sehr guten Fischbestand zu geben.
> 
> Die strikten Bedingungen zum Angeln machen es möglich: es werden nur sehr wenige Karten ausgegeben, ich meine es waren 4 Stück pro Tag. Die Saison ist eigentlich nur 5 Monate kurz, das Gebiet liegt 1800m hoch. Es darf kein Fisch entnommen werden, nur C&R. Barbless unf fly only ist eh klar.
> 
> Unter solchen Voraussetzungen ist es wohl möglich, eine sich selbst reproduzierende Population von Bachforellen, auch mit Saiblingen und Regenbogenforelle, zu erhalten. Mit Angeln sieht es dann halt ziemlich mau aus.


Hallo,

ich hatte das Glück über 20 Jahre so ein Top-Salmonidengewässer in Österreich zu befischen. Bach/kleiner Fluss mit Nebenbach (insgesamt etwa 50 Kilometer) plus 8 Hektar eines kleinen Bergsees. Ausgegeben wurden maximal 10 Karten und nur wer in der zugehörigen Pension/Gasthaus wohnte, bekam eine Karte. Zu Beginn der Saison, welche vom 1. Mai bis zum 30. September ging, bis so Mitte/Ende Juni musste man ein Jahr im Voraus buchen um da einen Platz zu bekommen, es gab nur 10 Betten in der Pension. Waren zu 90 Prozent immer die gleichen Fischer da, weil nur, wenn da von der alten "Belegschaft" einer ausfiel/verstarb hatte man eine Chance da unterzukommen. Erlaubt war die Entnahme eines Fisches am Tag. War eines der besten Forellengewässer welches ich befischt habe. Leider so ab 2008/2009 bis heute nach mehrmaligem Pächterwechsel ist das Gewässer nur noch normal gut. Ich fahre trotzdem nach wie vor einmal im Jahr dorthin, da ich aufgrund meiner jahrzehntelangen Kenntnisse dort immer noch ganz gut fange. Allerdings fischt da kaum noch einer und ich bin, so wie es aussieht, der letzte der alten Garde welcher da noch fischt/fischen kann, da ich damals, 1986, als ich das erste Mal dort war eh der jüngste Fischer dort war und da war ich auch schon 39 Jahre alt.
Letztes Jahr war ich Anfang Juni dort, ich traf in der ganzen Woche keinen einzigen anderen Angler. Das macht Freude.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (27. März 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich traf in der ganzen Woche keinen einzigen anderen Angler. Das macht Freude


Ich mag es auch lieber ruhig und abgeschieden.

Heißt an den meisten Salmonidengewässern in Mitteleuropa aber ordentlich löhnen und/oder gute Beziehungen haben.


----------



## Bilch (27. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich einen Bericht über das Fliegenfischen in einem Osttiroler Bergbach gelesen. Ein ca. 8 km langes Stück inklusiver zweier kleiner Zuflüsse wird von einem Hotelier bewirtschaftet und es gibt Bafos und Saibling, ein paar Regenbögen und Äschen wohl auch. Es findet überhaupt kein Besatz statt! Dennoch scheint es einen sehr guten Fischbestand zu geben.
> 
> Die strikten Bedingungen zum Angeln machen es möglich: es werden nur sehr wenige Karten ausgegeben, ich meine es waren 4 Stück pro Tag. Die Saison ist eigentlich nur 5 Monate kurz, das Gebiet liegt 1800m hoch. Es darf kein Fisch entnommen werden, nur C&R. Barbless unf fly only ist eh klar.
> 
> Unter solchen Voraussetzungen ist es wohl möglich, eine sich selbst reproduzierende Population von Bachforellen, auch mit Saiblingen und Regenbogenforelle, zu erhalten. Mit Angeln sieht es dann halt ziemlich mau aus.


Warum nur 4 Karten pro Tag, wenn sowieso C&R?

Ich bin sehr gegen C&R, aber ein großer Fürsprecher von Karten- und Fanglimits, das bedeutet aber weniger Profit.


----------



## fishhawk (27. März 2022)

Hallo,


Bilch schrieb:


> Warum nur 4 Karten pro Tag, wenn sowieso C&R?


Weil es auch bei C&R den meisten Anglern keinen Spaß macht, wenn man vorm Rückschwung erst schauen muss, ob sich nicht unbemerkt ein Kollege angepirscht hat?



Bilch schrieb:


> Karten- und Fanglimits, das bedeutet aber weniger Profit.



4 Karten a 100 € oder  20 a 20 oder 40 Karten a 10 € wären jedesmal 400 €.

Mit 40 Anglern am Bach wird man aber vermutlich auch bei C&R den Bestand nicht so gut managen können wie bei vier.


----------



## Seele (27. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Warum nur 4 Karten pro Tag, wenn sowieso C&R?
> 
> Ich bin sehr gegen C&R, aber ein großer Fürsprecher von Karten- und Fanglimits, das bedeutet aber weniger Profit.


Zum einen weil damit kein zu großer Druck herrscht, außerdem finde ich das auch recht angenehm wenn ich schon ein gutes Geld für eine Tageskarte zahle, dass ich die anderen 1 oder 2 Angler zwar treffen könnte aber dann doch recht allein am Gewässer bin. 

Es werden einfach lieber wenige Karten ausgegeben dafür zu viel Geld. Das ist auch i.O. denn Forellenbordelle gibt's ja schließlich auch genug. Für jeden eben etwas.


----------



## Bilch (27. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Weil es auch bei C&R den meisten Anglern keinen Spaß macht, wenn man vorm Rückschwung erst schauen muss, ob sich nicht unbemerkt ein Kollege angepirscht hat?
> 
> 4 Karten a 100 € oder  20 a 20 oder 40 Karten a 10 € wären jedesmal 400 €.





Seele schrieb:


> Zum einen weil damit kein zu großer Druck herrscht, außerdem finde ich das auch recht angenehm wenn ich schon ein gutes Geld für eine Tageskarte zahle, dass ich die anderen 1 oder 2 Angler zwar treffen könnte aber dann doch recht allein am Gewässer bin.
> 
> Es werden einfach lieber wenige Karten ausgegeben dafür zu viel Geld. Das ist auch i.O. denn Forellenbordelle gibt's ja schließlich auch genug. Für jeden eben etwas.



Es geht also nicht um den Fischbestand, sondern ist das nur eine Geschäftsentscheidung ...


----------



## Seele (27. März 2022)

Je nach Gewässer... Beide Interessen werden bedient.


----------



## Mescalero (27. März 2022)

Das Geld wird in dem Fall ohnehin nicht mit den Tageskarten sondern mit dem Hotelbetrieb verdient. Karten gibt es nämlich nur für Gäste des Hauses und die Zimmer sind geringfügig teurer als in der Jugendherberge. Das scheint aber an vielen Gewässern die übliche Praxis zu sein.


----------



## Verstrahlt (27. März 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ihr kennt alle den Typ, voll in Tarnklamotte, sonst regelmäßig im nahen Forellenpuff anzutreffen.


Im FoPu is mittlerweile bunt angesagt. Mit Teamnamen und Werbepartnern auf den shirts


----------



## Laichzeit (28. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Warum nur 4 Karten pro Tag, wenn sowieso C&R?
> 
> Ich bin sehr gegen C&R, aber ein großer Fürsprecher von Karten- und Fanglimits, das bedeutet aber weniger Profit.


4 Karten pro Tag können übers Jahr je nach Anzahl der Besucher und Saisonlänge locker 200-300 Gewässerbegehungen werden. Da kennt jeder größere Fisch schon alle Fliegenmuster.


----------



## Mescalero (28. März 2022)

Eher das Doppelte. 5 Monate sind rund 150 Tage mal 4 = 600! Und vermutlich wird das auch ausgereizt, d.h. wer das Hotel und eine Karte bucht, geht dann auch fischen. Es sei denn es regnet Backsteine aber die allermeisten Tageskarten werden sicher auch "verangelt".

Das wurde aber in dem Bericht auch erwähnt. Am Ende der Saison ging an den beliebtesten Spots wie großen Gumpen, Kehrströmungen in Biegungen usw. nicht mehr viel. Andere Bereiche, die wegen des Wasserstandes im Hochsommer nicht gut befischbar waren, gingen ab wie sonstwas. Die Forellen sind nicht blöd und auch wenn sie gierig sind (weil sie es sein müssen) können sie anscheinend eine künstliche Fliege durchaus von einem echten Insekt unterscheiden.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich mag es auch lieber ruhig und abgeschieden.
> 
> Heißt an den meisten Salmonidengewässern in Mitteleuropa aber ordentlich löhnen und/oder gute Beziehungen haben.


Hallo,

oder auch Glück haben. Der jetzige Pächter des ,von mir oben erwähnten, Fischwassers macht keinerlei Werbung und dass es da überhaupt Karten gibt, wissen nur einige Insider. Als ich im letzten Jahr vom 5. bis 12. Juni dort war, sagte man mir an der Kartenausgabestelle, dass bis jetzt, seit Beginn der Saison, nur zwei Tageskarten ausgegeben wurden. Es ist dort allerdings meist Indianerfischen angesagt und mit der Trockenen läuft nicht viel und man muss schon gut zu Fuß sein. Aber dann sind da auch heute noch gute Fänge möglich. Allerdings nur, wenn man sich gut auskennt und weiß, wo sich das Durchkämpfen durch die, mittlerweile oft starke Ufervegetation, auch lohnt. Einem Neuling würde ich das Gewässer nicht empfehlen, der braucht schon mindestens eine Woche bis er ein bißchen durchblickt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (28. März 2022)

Hallo,


Bilch schrieb:


> Es geht also nicht um den Fischbestand, sondern ist das nur eine Geschäftsentscheidung ..


Auch bei C&R sind vier Angler pro Tag bestandsverträglicher als 10 oder 20.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Das scheint aber an vielen Gewässern die übliche Praxis zu sein.


Dass Karten nur an Hotelgäste vergeben werden schon, dass die Zimmer nur wenig mehr kosten als in der Jugendherberge nicht.

Gerade in der Fliegenfischerszene werden da für drei Tage Angeln/Unterkunft schnell mal mehrere Hundert EUR aufgerufen.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Der jetzige Pächter des ,von mir oben erwähnten, Fischwassers macht keinerlei Werbung und dass es da überhaupt Karten gibt, wissen nur einige Insider.


Kann man für das Gewässer nur hoffen, dass das trotz Internet so bleibt.
Das fällt bei mir dann aber auch unter "Beziehungen".  Also wenn man jemand kennt, der so nen Geheimtipp preisgibt.

Gibt auch Gewässer, wo man allein mit Geld auch nicht zum Zug kommt. Ohne Referenzen geht da nichts.

Kann ich aber auch nachvollziehen, wenn ich mir die Entwicklung der letzten 20 Jahre so anschaue.

Ist mittlerweile an vielen Vereinsstrecken ja nicht anders.


----------

